# Hasagawa 1/48 B6N2 Jill



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Built out of the box except for the canopy which is from squadron.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That really came out nice, DM! I really like the subtle chipping on the panel lines


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, dern good.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice job!


----------

